# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Rise by Eddie Vedder

## jehannarc

Does anyone know the tab for this? My musically endowed hubby has decided to pick up my mando to learn "Rise" but he is having a little trouble since he doesn't actually know the chords on a mando. (Though it sounded pretty good to me so far).

I'm hoping I can help him if someone could tell me what the chords are and I could show him whatever he might me missing.

Thanks for any help-
Cheers!

----------


## jefflester

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ghlight=vedder

----------


## mandogeek

Thanks for the link. As a beginner/intermediate player I still don't trust myself to play the correct chords but I actually got this one right. It's a great soundtrack and movie!

----------


## Ed Goist

Just making sure that those following this threat knew about this fine cover posted over in the "General" sub-forum.

----------


## Michael Richmond

> I'm hoping I can help him if someone could tell me what the chords are and I could show him whatever he might me missing.


Chordie.com shows one version:

http://www.chordie.com/chord.pere/ww...e=&tuning=GDAE

----------


## joshtree

> Just making sure that those following this threat knew about this fine cover posted over in the "General" sub-forum.


I just love it when someone says on their Youtube clip "Oh I just got this mandolin a week ago or three weeks now" and then proceed to rip the #### out of some song that Ive been trying to get good enough to not set the neighborhood cats on edge for a year now.

----------


## joshtree

I also ####ing love that I can say whatever the #### I damn well please and the BB has the class to clean it up for me.  #### Ya!

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

I don't know if this youtube contributor is an authority on the subject, but maybe it will help your hubby in some small way




Have fun

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

My wife can play this! and that's all she can play on the mando! haha

----------

